

Show HN: Building an App Business, My Self Published Book - clarky07
http://buildanappbusiness.com/

======
duiker101
A book is something that I usually don't like to buy without knowing what I am
going to get. A great way to know that I will get good content is to know: who
are you? what makes you think what you wrote is correct?(beware, I am not
saying it is not, I just don't know anything about you) have you ever wrote
something else? Is it possible to the even just the introduction available?
I'd really like to know how you write.

Other than that... Congratulations!!!! and best of luck!

~~~
clarky07
Amazon offers a sample chapter and a bit more. More about me -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6399538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6399538)

~~~
duiker101
Thanks!

------
clarky07
OP Here, let me know if you have any questions, comments etc.

~~~
mlitwiniuk
I would love to see some of your background, ie. what made you competent to
write such book. Some info regarding content would be also a nice to have - I
know, what your book covers, but how is it structured? How many pages it has?

~~~
clarky07
The paperback is ~120 pages at 6x9. The ebook is ~43 pages. My background I
just linked here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6399538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6399538),
but basically the gist is I quit my job a bit over 2 years ago with very
little income, and I'm making a nice living on it now.

~~~
mlitwiniuk
To make my point more clear - my intention was not criticizing you, or
doubting in your competences - from potential buyers point of view, if would
be nice to have this informations somewhere on landing page. I did check your
"background" before writing above comment and in my opinion you could add some
more info, that would make you more trustworthy for visitors from outside of
HN.

~~~
clarky07
Ah I see, you weren't asking for the info specifically, just suggesting I need
more of it on the landing page. Thanks for the suggestion.

Do you have anything specifically you'd like to see in the "About the author"
section that isn't there?

------
emptybits
You're living the dream for some of us. So thank you for sharing some of your
secrets. Well, I'm hoping I get some secrets... I just paid $9.99. :)

